# Line class fishing



## BigMikes809

*Thanks Mont for the new forum!*



*There has been a resurgence of line class fishing as of late. Out in So CA we even started a specific club bent on teaching and promoting it.*



*The basics are that instead of catching a 20lb fish on 60lb line we try to catch large fish on lighter line. Not always ultralite either.*



*Not preachy but more like just because you like pears, you may still eat apples and bananas. *



*It's different and already has quite a few fans in TX. Some fans are casual and some are IGFA fanatics. Me, nothing is more fun then a 40-50 class bull dodo on 8lb test. Like sitting in front of a slot machine that just keeps paying off.... For like two hours!*



*BigMike*


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I love catching bull reds on 12 lb test on my trout rod. A 20lb bull red on 12 lb test is a thrill!


----------



## BigMikes809

We just had Steve Mras and his wife April Wakeman come speak to our club. They catch 100lb plus Makos on 6lb test.
Sometime I would love to come back to the gulf and fish some light line. I have had many years experience catching bi fish off Baja. Yellow fin on my 30lb trolling rod was about 140-50.
Have fun
BigMike


----------



## Night Trout

I have always liked catching big fish on light tackle. These are not to big big fish but the red was 32'' caught on 10# and the drum 50# caught on 12#.


----------



## BigMikes809

Sweet fishing, those are nice. 
There is a lot of interest in starting a chapter in So Texas. I can see why. I want to fish there this summer if I can. Texas as some of you know is my favorite state.
Big Mike


----------



## mjz

I try to use the lightest stuff I can get away with...usually 12lb for most of my inshore stuff.

Light tackle = big fun!


----------



## cabolew

Great new forum! I must say however I am not impressed with some of the light tackle techniques for record fish. Some tackle is too light where the angler is no longer fighting the fish. The crew is hoping the fish either jumps in the boat or they can back down quick enough to just sling a gaff into the fish. (watch the igfa tv show to see some of this stuff!)

We have caught lots of sails on 20lb tackle and marlin on 30lb. Have gone down to 12lb on sails. Lots of fun!!


----------



## Bill Fisher

cabolew said:


> We have caught lots of sails on 20lb tackle and marlin on 30lb. Have gone down to 12lb on sails. Lots of fun!!


had never caught sails on 20# tackle 'til last year when i was on the 'Geaux Deep' outta Pt Mansfield........ it was alotta fun but alotta work too

there were only 3 of us on the boat kite fishing with a drift sock out when we tied into a double-header but managed to get'em both in... quite a chore as they were both a foot-r-two over the legal limit

released one after about 30 minutes and released #2 after about 45 minutes after having brought in the drift sock

that kite-fishing seems to be an excellent way to use light tackle in pursuit of large game fish


----------



## whistlingdixie

I was wondering about this cause back home we always used light line and long poles for fishing inshore and when I mopved here everyone tol dme i need 15lb test and 30 lb leader. I am glad I am not the only person who thinks fishing with smaller line is more of a challenge.

We have a year long tourney in SC where you can win awards for catching the biggest fish on ultralite and small tackle for inshore and offshore fishing.


----------



## Swells

I wish I was there the second day, but we did nail a barely-legal ling the day before on *Geaux Deep* and it's 20# test rigs. Very fun.

Light-line shooting and saltwater fly fishing are getting quite popular. I'm terrible at fly-casting so light-lining it is. I call it "shooting" because except for kite fishing and balloon drift fishing, you cast right in front of a big fish and hope for a hook-up. Every offshore boat should have a line class shooter pole - lay a regular flatline if you have huge tuna and bluesuit problem in the vicinity.

For dolphin, macks, smacks, ling, triple-tails, and tarpon I use 17# inshore spinning gear (Spheros) on a solid core 7-foot action stick (Terramar). Such rigs are very popular up north for stripers. Sometimes I spool PowerPro braided line in smaller diameters to equal about 20#, since it casts like a spotted monkey (like 8# mono). You'll see me fishing the surf with such a rig quite a bit, too, for speck trout, reds, jacks, lady fish, small shark, and assorted surf critters. Folks, it's just a trout pole with extra backbone, is all.

Warning - many people don't like this practice because they want "instant meat" and don't like getting spooled, and consider light-lining a barbaric practice. My trick is to put a joint splice in the line for a short fluro leader, two to three feet for easy casting, and if a monster takes the lure the line will bust around the splice somewhere. Sorry, I release most all my fish except if one looks particularly appealing for dinner that night!

Thanks Mont ...
sammie


----------



## BigMikes809

Night Trout, I hope you don't mind but I will print your photos for the clubs board.
You guys are great.
I try to fish with little or no Boat Ballet.
MAN vs FISH!!


----------



## Night Trout

BigMikes809 said:


> Night Trout, I hope you don't mind but I will print your photos for the clubs board.
> You guys are great.
> I try to fish with little or no Boat Ballet.
> MAN vs FISH!!


No problem Bigmike809 glad I could help with pic's. I might have more or can sent more when I get them if you want. I am hoping to catch a 6' or bigger shark on calcutta TE400 with 20# mono.


----------



## DMC

I love fishing the lightest stuff I can get away with, but is there any concern for the recovery of the fish if you are C&R? If the fish is allowed to fight twice as long, wouldn't it's chances for survival after being released be less? Just wondering.


----------



## BigMikes809

DMC said:


> I love fishing the lightest stuff I can get away with, but is there any concern for the recovery of the fish if you are C&R? If the fish is allowed to fight twice as long, wouldn't it's chances for survival after being released be less? Just wondering.


Great question, Almost every fish I have caught has recoverd well quickly. They don't fight as hard just longer. I have had some hard battles on heavy line that tore fish up and wouldn't revive, but never had that happen with light line.
Even shocked fish just need some cool fresh water through thier gills. I leave them in in most cases and don't let them get hot.
I asked some other pros and they say the same thing.


----------



## BigMikes809

The club we started out here is getting some great prices on charters because the boats want to have us on board for line class fishing. Can't wait for our firsty Tuna trip from San Deigo.
Last Boat went out for White Sea Bass, but instead everyone got a tomn of rockfish felets. Still, deep water on light line. 
Check out the 976Tuna.com picks for the sportboat section on Pacific Star. Great time for all.
You guys are invited to join in if you come out. BigMike


----------



## cody layman

nice


----------



## laguna24

I have brought a couple over to the "light side" yesterday. We went out after kings and i got more than a weird look when i loaded the Corsiar and 7'6" med action with 12lb line. The asked me if i was gonna catch bait for them. After i whipped 4 nice kings, they both asked to try out the "little rod". They both had a blast and said they would be getting a light set up for kings. Does anyone happen to know where i can look up the line class records instead of searching it out? Ill post a pic for ya Mike when i get them on the computer.


----------



## Finfisher

Cool board Mont!

Nothing like big fish on light tackle.
For me anyway, I can't stand just winching them in.
It's all about the fight :doowapsta


----------



## Bonito

Finfisher said:


> Cool board Mont!
> 
> Nothing like big fish on light tackle.
> For me anyway, I can't stand just winching them in.
> It's all about the fight :doowapsta


Me too, Finfisher.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

whistlingdixie said:


> I was wondering about this cause back home we always used light line and long poles for fishing inshore and when I mopved here everyone tol dme i need 15lb test and 30 lb leader. I am glad I am not the only person who thinks fishing with smaller line is more of a challenge.
> 
> We have a year long tourney in SC where you can win awards for catching the biggest fish on ultralite and small tackle for inshore and offshore fishing.


:texasflagI am fishing on the bank with long spinning rods(over 10')and smaller line,usual with 4lb.FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE +fluorocarbon leader,most of the time with jigs.
I don't fish to catch record fish,but if some big fish bite my bait i try to bring the fish in my long landing net:

http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000010715


----------



## Gladesgator

laguna24 said:


> I have brought a couple over to the "light side" yesterday. We went out after kings and i got more than a weird look when i loaded the Corsiar and 7'6" med action with 12lb line. The asked me if i was gonna catch bait for them. After i whipped 4 nice kings, they both asked to try out the "little rod". They both had a blast and said they would be getting a light set up for kings. Does anyone happen to know where i can look up the line class records instead of searching it out? Ill post a pic for ya Mike when i get them on the computer.


Not sure what your looking for with line class records but the IGFA publishes a book with the current World Records for line classes including Fly tippet classes.


----------



## Permit Rat

Wow....I just saw this thread and no wonder,......it was started in 2009.

I "grew up" as a light tackle guide in Key West in the 70's and 80's, the hey day of the light tackle movement. Both the local tournaments, the MET and the Key West tournament, adhered to IGFA rules, so a diligent guide or serious angler, never left the dock with an outfit that was not rigged according to the IGFA. Back then you just never knew what fish might come along and 2 out of the 4 WRs that have come into my boat were "accidents," where we just happened to be in the right place at the right time.

There is a lot to be said about "outlasting" a fish on light line, such that it cannot recover after being released. I believe it depends on the species and here in Texas, the only species that I can think of offhand where this would apply, is the tarpon. They WILL fight to the death and I submit that a lot of big fish caught on light line, are duly revived and _appear_ to swim away healthy, when in reality they eventually plane to the bottom and lie there until they suffocate to death, out of sight and out of mind. (I have actual evidence to back up this theory)

So as the result of having a client, early in my career, literally drown a smallish tarpon (63 lbs.) on the end of a fly rod, I began to impose time limits on my anglers and I made them aware of this at the beginning of the day. That limit was 30 minutes, which is quite liberal, considering an accomplished angler can get the average Keys tarpon (75-80 lbs.) to the boat using 15 lb. line (either main line or tippet) in _under_ 10 minutes. So y'all here in Texas who like to pursue tarpon, might think about that too.

For decades, the world record tarpon on 4 lb. has been over 100 lbs. I submit that this is not so much "trick fishing," as some have noted with outsized billfish, but rather, the angler or guide's intimate knowledge of the species itself. They know what the fish is going to next in the fight, almost before the fish does. Therefore, no surprises.

With tarpon, WHERE to fish is also very important too. You don't want to try for a 100+ lb. tarpon on 4 lb. (for example) in open water, as in off the Texas beaches. In the Keys there are scattered little shallow basins, where tarpon "lay up" overnight and rest. The locations of these spots is a tightly guarded secret. Guides enter these spots when it is still dark out and are gone (win or lose) before the masses are even out on the water.

After all that, one then needs THE RIGHT FISH. Most tarpon, no matter their size, will jump and they will jump more when in shallow water. Jumping takes a lot out of a tarpon and if they jump a lot and you can manage to stay buttoned to it through all that, you have a better chance. But every once in a while one hooks a fish that does not jump, but rather just makes a beeline out of the basin like a scared bonefish. If I'm serious about catching a big tarpon on light line, I pop this puppy off. I pop off any big fish that makes it to deep water as well. When that happens, you are fighting his weight (however little that may be, but it all adds up) in addition to his fighting ability.

I guess I got into sort of a rant here. But only because tarpon are available in Texas and maybe some might like to try for them on really light tackle. I too am glad this forum exists and am really happy to see light tackle fishing make at least somewhat of a comeback in terms of popularity.


----------

